
Extracting Chrome Cookies with Clojure - tosh
https://blog.laurentcharignon.com/post/extracting-chrome-cookie-clojure/
======
microo8
This is my chrome cookies decoder snippet on linux in go

[https://gist.github.com/microo8/d0ecb52ec592971a466a31892876...](https://gist.github.com/microo8/d0ecb52ec592971a466a3189287631c7)

